# unscharfes Bild mit HDMI Kabel



## aringler (31. Oktober 2011)

ich habe folgenden Bildschirm:
Samsung SyncMaster FX 2490 HD
und folgendes Problem: ein sehr unscharfes Bild (im Bezug auf die Schrift der Dateinamen z.B.), und dazu kommt noch das am Bildschirm nicht alles angezeigt wird (am Screenshot erkennt man alles was ich am Bildschirm zu sehen bekomme, außer die Leiste mit den Apps)
siehe Screenshot...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zur Info:
Ich habe das HDMI Kabel durch einem Adapter von Mini HDMI auf HDMI an meine Grafikkarte angeschlossen.
Mit so etwas hier: Adapter : Mini HDMI C Stecker > HDMI 1.3b Buchse 1080p: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen...
Danke im Voraus 
mfg aron


----------



## ASD_588 (31. Oktober 2011)

welche auflösung benutzt du und welche untesrstützt der monitor (HD oder?)


----------



## Eol_Ruin (31. Oktober 2011)

Um welche Grafikkarte gehts denn?
Wenn AMD --> Overscan/Underscan auf 0?


----------



## aringler (2. November 2011)

beide haben/ bzw können
1080 p 
also full hd auflösen.


----------



## aringler (2. November 2011)

grafikkarte: 
gigabyte nvidia geforce gtx 560 ti oc 

hab da dran aber noch nichts umgestellt oder sonstiges....
soll ich die einstellungen am monitor (hier gibt es die möglichkeit mit vielen schiebereglern das bild anzupassen)anpassen oder am pc?

wenn ich den monitor per vga kabel anschließe bekomme ich ein total scharfes normales bild.
dazu benutze ich einen dvi zu vga adapter mit einem vga kabel....


----------



## Steppo (3. November 2011)

Schau mal ob es in deinen Montitoreinstellungen einen AV Modus gibt. Den an bzw. ausstellen


----------



## _PeG_ (3. November 2011)

habe dasselbe problem, wenn ich auf meinem full hd monitor auch ein scharfes full hd bild haben will, dann muss ich ein dvi kabel nehmen..
wenn ich das hdmi kabel dran habe, dann ist alles verschwommen bzw. unscharf und auch falsch skaliert, obwohl einfach nur 1920x1080 (full hd) eingestellt ist..


----------



## Steppo (3. November 2011)

_PeG_ schrieb:


> habe dasselbe problem, wenn ich auf meinem full hd monitor auch ein scharfes full hd bild haben will, dann muss ich ein dvi kabel nehmen..
> wenn ich das hdmi kabel dran habe, dann ist alles verschwommen bzw. unscharf und auch falsch skaliert, obwohl einfach nur 1920x1080 (full hd) eingestellt ist..



AV Modus oder irgendwas in der Art? Mein Syncmaster hat so einen, den muss man ausschalten um ein vernünftiges Bild zu bekommen.


----------



## _PeG_ (3. November 2011)

habe auch nen syncmaster muss ich mal schauen.. vielleicht geht es ja dann endlich..

habe auch beim vluray schauen immer "schnee" auf dem bild, obwohl ja full hd durch soft- und hardware möglich ist!!

ist echt ätzend..


----------



## aringler (3. November 2011)

wie meinst du das?
finde ich den im menü von den monitor einstellungen?
ich habe da folgende auswahlmöglichkeiten: 
PC (da is mein VGA Anschluss erkannt worden)
TV
Ext.
AV
Component
HDMI 1 
HDMI 2
USB 

da kann ich nichts am AV Modus einstellen....


----------



## Steppo (4. November 2011)

aringler schrieb:


> wie meinst du das?
> finde ich den im menü von den monitor einstellungen?
> ich habe da folgende auswahlmöglichkeiten:
> PC (da is mein VGA Anschluss erkannt worden)
> ...


 
Also das was du mir da aufzeigst sind deine möglichen Eingänge deines Displays, du musst die Bildeinstellungen im Menu deines Monitors durchforsten, nach einem AV oder PC Modus


----------



## El-Pucki (5. November 2011)

Ich habe gestern auch mal meinen Monitor per HDMI Kabel an meine GTX570 angeschlossen und bin ganz fix wieder zurück zum DVI Kabel  habe mal Batman Arkham Asylum angemacht und das Bild hatte einen leichten Grauschleier mit HDMI und etwas unschärfer als mit DVI. Liegt das vielleicht am Kabel selber? Es ist ein HAMA Kabel für 25,-€ von Media Markt. Sollte man doch lieber eine für 100,-€ nehmen?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (5. November 2011)

Stell mal den Namen des HDMI-Modus auf "DVI PC".
Steht jedenfalls so in der Anleitung auf Seite 2-4.


----------



## aringler (5. November 2011)

yo so funzt es hab da gestern auch mal nachgeschaut
einwandfrei 
dankeschön für die hilfe 
@dennisHH 
ich selbst hab nen hdmi kabel für 7 euro....


----------



## _PeG_ (5. November 2011)

das kabel für 7 euro reicht auch vollkommen aus..
100 glocken für ein kabel sind viel zu viel und der aufpreis lohnt rein gar nicht --> nur geldmacherei!!


----------

